# Are these stats any good??



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

as the title states, 

i noticed these stats alot recently and i wondered if they are any good? and if anyone uses them?

1st up is the t-rex cobra stat T-Rex CobraStat Thermostat

and number 2 is the Aqualine reptile thermostat
Electronic Reptile/Vivarium Thermostat Aqualine - BNIB on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Jan-09 22:55:41 GMT)

Thanks Jord : victory:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Personally i'd stick with habistats, they've never let me down.
The 2nd one looks especially cheap and nasty


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Personally i'd stick with habistats, they've never let me down.
> The 2nd one looks especially cheap and nasty


It does abit doesn't lol, they make aquarium thermostats to so i might see what they are like might give me an idea of the quality of their stuff.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

interesting thing is it says it can be used with ceramic and incandesent.

now a ceramic needs a pulse stat which wont work a incandecent and a incandecent needs a dimmer which wont work a ceramic

so which is it? lol


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

NXSmiggy said:


> interesting thing is it says it can be used with ceramic and incandesent.
> 
> now a ceramic needs a pulse stat which wont work a incandecent and a incandecent needs a dimmer which wont work a ceramic
> 
> so which is it? lol


 
it will work both if u dont mind the light flashing on/off and blowing bulbs regularly,,,as for the ceramic it'll turn it on / off just like back in the days before dimmer pulses etc...


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i would stick to habistats or lucky reptile which are my preferred favourites


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> interesting thing is it says it can be used with ceramic and incandesent.
> 
> now a ceramic needs a pulse stat which wont work a incandecent and a incandecent needs a dimmer which wont work a ceramic
> 
> so which is it? lol


 
dimmers do work with ceramics over 40W. not being picky just so you and other people know. ive used them with ceramics for years


----------



## Geko (Oct 14, 2008)

*GEKO Digital thermostat*

Hello we are a new Reptile manufacturers and have recently brought out a new digital thermostat.











If you would like to find out more please visit me ebay shop:

eBay UK Shop - GEKO ZONE: Complete Reptile Sets, Vivariums, Heat mats


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

they do these digital stats on shelf at my local wydale rep shop for 41 quid cheaper to go there than ebay,,lol,,i was looking to get one to see what they were like looked on ebay there dearer than the shop,,cant see how


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

click on the link, under the picture!! 

there only £28 ???


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry lo there doing them for 28 quid delivered,,these ones r cheaper,,cheapest i,ve seen on ebay till now were 45 plus delivery,,:blush:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

ive got one of those GEKO stats and have to say there great. very good price , identicle to the THERMOCONTROL PRO II. ive used it with a beared dragos setup and my friend is currently borrowing it for use with his cresies.

the only problem i ahve found , and it not really much , is the manual written in engrish (however GEKO sent me some better ones) and it occasionaly looses or gains a minute.

apart from that great value for money really


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Geko said:


> Hello we are a new Reptile manufacturers and have recently brought out a new digital thermostat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it!!! i just went out today and spent £40 on a habistat 1 :censor:,

oh well, ill definately keep you in mind for my next one i will definately need on in march as im due 22 beardie eggs to hatch and will need a good stat for a number of baby beardie vivs/rubs!, thats a great deal!


----------



## Andy_WSM (Feb 1, 2009)

Geko said:


> Hello we are a new Reptile manufacturers and have recently brought out a new digital thermostat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:2thumb: I use one of these to switch on a background heater should the temps drop too low - and to sound the alarm if they drop seriously low. I have the control box mounted on the front of my viv so can see the temperature at a glance.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

i use these too and they do a very good job for the money good too see you have got more in stock i'll be back 4 more


----------



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

Geko said:


> Hello we are a new Reptile manufacturers and have recently brought out a new digital thermostat.
> 
> image
> 
> ...



DO NOT BUY FROM THESE PEOPLE

*do no buy these items or from geko zone...
They are extremely dangerous for reptiles*

i bought the complete set up which includes the digital thermostat which is recommended for bearded dragons and my bearded dragon managed to swallow the metal thermometer part of it...

Long story short, he had to have 3 operations to remove it, £700 vet bill, scar along his belly and a traumatic time for us his owners. We are just thankful that he survived.

We have sent all the evidence and details to gekozone with no reply, they ignore our calls, emails and letters

save yourself the time, money and trauma 
-go and buy a habistat one

please believe me its not worth the £20 saving

if you want more info or think you might be able to help us get some compensation from gekozone pleasepleaseplease email me i have pictures, vet letters etc 
its been over 3 months now.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The Gecko Zone stat is a rebadged Lucky Reptile Thermo Control II, I use a couple of them and they're great mat stats. 

The fact that your beardie swallowed part of it is hardly down to the stat, all stats have probes, this one is just smaller which I've always considered an advantage. Wouldn't the simple answer be to put the probe somewhere that the animal couldn't reach it? Mine is on top of the mat which is covered by a piece of roofing slate.

To claim that the stat is extremely dangerous for reptiles is a bit much, they're perfectly fine for most reptiles, and if they're not suitable for beardies then again that's not down to the stat, but to the people who sold it to you as being suitable for use with beardies.

Interestingly the link you posted no longer works, it says the shop doesn't exist, this may be why you haven't heard from them?

The RFUK member Geko, who appears to be the owner of the business, is still registered on here, but his last activity was in December 2009, you could try a PM.


----------

